# Bee vs wasp



## autumnsrain (Feb 2, 2018)

This might be a silly question. We have TONS of red wasps around the house. If we move some hives onto the property, will they chase away the wasps, or will the wasps take over their hive? 
My great uncle keeps bees but is getting older and wants to pass off a few of his hives to the younger generation. They would be fabulous for our orchard, I’m just worried the wasps will build hives on their hives and chase them all away


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

The only critter that ever attacked my hives and won was a bear. Keep in mind not all of the bears won. Most didn't, nor did skunks. Those are the worst hive predators IMHO.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The bees and wasp will coexist with out any problems. In the fall the yeloow Jackets also a wasp will try to raid the bees fhive to steal honey. The bees hold their own but you can help with home made yellow jacket traps.

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> The bees and wasp will coexist with out any problems. In the fall the yeloow Jackets also a wasp will try to raid the bees fhive to steal honey. The bees hold their own but you can help with home made yellow jacket traps.
> 
> Al


How do you make your homemade traps?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use about any plastic jug or bottle. drill a 3/8 inch hole in the side just above as far as I can reach inside with my forefinger. Fill it half way to the hole with dollar store dish soap and water. Remove the cap get jam of honey on my fore finger smear it all around that 3/8 inch hole on the inside. put the cap back on and set it out, normally on the hives top cover.

There are other types and ways found on the internet, search term yellow jacket traps.

 Al


----------

